# [SOLVED] PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no inter



## Reiker

Internet randomly dropped out about 24 hours ago yesterday and haven't gotten it working since. When I connect to another computer (which I'm posting on right now) it works fine. The problematic computer is running Windows 7 64 bit, this computer is running Vista. There is no router involved, each are being connected directly into the modem for the time being.

I've tried rebooting, disabling/renabling the adapter, rolling back the driver, a system restore, searching services.msc for bonjour (didn't see anything suspicious), updating to the current nforce driver, and manually setting an IP configuration among other things. I did an /ipconfig all on the computer that is working and used those details on the first computer while manually entering the IP, gateway, etc info. This got rid of the "doesn't have a valid IP address" error... But it's replaced with a generic "Troubleshooting couldn't identify the problem" when I go through the Windows diagnosis. When set to automatically obtain IP address I get a 169.x IP. I've tried pretty much every solution I've ever seen posted regarding this issue and nothing's working. It's not a problem with the ISP (another computer works fine), or the cable (another computer works fine), and my computer has two ethernet adapters; I find the possibility of both failing at the same time hard to believe. So it looks like a Windows problem (big surprise).

Recap:
Automatically get IP address: Windows diagnosis says Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address. The icon looks like it's constantly "searching" for a connection (blue circle thing)
Setting IP manually: Icon just goes to yellow exclamation point. Diagnosis just says Troubleshooting couldn't find anything wrong.

I feel like I've tried everything, a couple sites hinted at possible registry corruption but the specific details on how to determine this and how to fix it were way too vague to be helpful. I don't know what the hell is going on cause I've never really seen such a big issue that eludes troubleshooting for so long. Please help ASAP, I need internet back on my main PC asap for work/school, 24+ hours has already been way too long! I'm completely out of ideas...


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Automatic IP, pinging google.com:
Ping request could not find host

Automatic IP: pinging an IP address:
4x PING transmit failed. General failure.

Manually set IP: pinging google.com:
Ping request could not find host.

Manually set IP: pinging IP address:
4x Reply from {my IP address}: Destination host unreachable.

Any meaning to the discrepancy?


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Try releasing and renewing your IP address.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Forgot to include that error:

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Local Area Connection : An address has not yet been associated with the network endpoint.

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Also rebooting into Safe Mode with Networking is no different... no connection with 169.x IP address.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Every semi-related topic I'm reading ends with someone saying it's a driver issue. I've been using the generic Windows ethernet drivers for months (cause I'm lazy I guess). But once this came up I installed these drivers from EVGA (My mobo, EVGA 680i SLI has two integrated nforce NICs):

Driver Version : 15.53 - EVGA Recommended Download
Release Date: 03/15/2010
WHQL Certified : YES
Driver File : Primary Download Link
Notes : NONE 

How can it be a driver issue when the default drivers that I've been using for months don't work as well as the current up to date drivers?

No internet in safe mode seems to me like it's not a malware/virus issue. I can't think of any other possibilities as to why I can't get an IP from DHCP... if anyone has any idea of anything else that could possibly cause this disconnect please reply.

The adapters are fine. The drivers are fine. The cable is fine. The modem is fine. No router. No malware/virus. What else could possibly interrupt my receiving an IP address? And how come when I enter an address manually I still have no internet access and get a generic "Troubleshooting couldn't find a problem" error? And why did this just suddenly happen in the middle of me using the internet? Very frustrating.


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Go to your local connection properties and click on the details of your connection.
Take notice of your win server details.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

IPv4 DNS Server and IPv4 WINS Server are blank... nothing in the "Value" column. Here's the full details:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: [blank]
Description: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address: **-**-**-**-**-**
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.***.***
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
IPv4 Default Gateway: [blank]
IPv4 DNS Server: [blank]
IPv4 WINS Server: [blank]
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80, etc.
IPv6 Default Gateway: [blank]
IPv6 DNS Servers: fec0, etc. (3)


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Go back to your local area connection/advanced tab. Make sure that lmhost is checked
and net bio settings are in the default. This seems to be a wins server problem.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Enable LMHOSTS lookup: Already checked.
NetBIOS setting: Default already selected.

Nothing is in the "WINS addresses" box, should I Add something to that? If so, what?


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Are you using an integrated network adapter or pci. First lets try switching cables, and making sure that you are getting power from the nic. you should have a green light
at the connection area of you nic and rj45.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Integrated network adapter (mentioned above!) cable's fine (mentioned above!) adapter's fine (mentioned above!)

I have a light and the NIC is listed under the PC's devices as working fine.


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Go to start and type in msinfo32 , expand the components and go to networking, 
and click on winsock.

File	c:\windows\syswow64\wsock32.dll
Size	15.00 KB (15,360 bytes)
Version	6.1.7600.16385

File	c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
Size	18.00 KB (18,432 bytes)
Version	6.1.7600.16385


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

I have exactly what you posted.

File c:\windows\syswow64\wsock32.dll
Size 15.00 KB (15,360 bytes)
Version 6.1.7600.16385

File c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
Size 18.00 KB (18,432 bytes)
Version 6.1.7600.16385


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Lets try this. go to start and type in netsh winsock reset. then restart your pc.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

I've done that already. Did it again, no change


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

http://soft3.wmzhe.com/download/deepxw/TCPZ_20090108.zip

This freeware program may help you.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

404 Not Found


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

The program is called TCP-Z, just Google for it and you should find it.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Can you explain what the heck this thing is? Two errors when I try to run it:

Error loading tcp-z driver. Error Code: -6
Fail to load driver.
Please right click this program, run as administrator [I am running as administrator]
Some antivirus software will block load driver, you need to set up the application rules [I'm not using antivirus software]

&

Program Compatibility Assistant
Windows requires a digitally signed driver
A recently installed program tried to install an unsigned driver. This version of Windows requires all drivers to have a valid digital signature. The driver is unavailable and the program that uses this driver might not work correctly.

Uninstall the program or device that uses this driver and check the publisher's support website to get a digitally signed driver.

Driver: TCP/IP Half Open Connection Utility
Driver For TCP-Z
Service: Tcpz-x64
Publisher: deepxw
Location: C:\Users\Administrat...\Tcpz-x64.sys


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Change the user control settings to never notify to install.
control panel\user accounts\change user account control settings

run program again


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Ok so after the error messages the program actually ran... do you know what I'm supposed to do with this or are you at the recommend random programs stage? 

All it does is give info, doesn't seem like it does anything to fix my problem. If you wanted the info, here it is:

Tcpip.sys
Version 6.1.7600.16385
File Limited 10
Original Yes
Memory Limited [blank]
EvID 4226 0
Connection: all 0/0
Speed: all 0/0

Statistics: (all info on right column, nothing in left column, whatever that means)
TCP Statistics for IPv4
The duration of statistics: 6:45
Outgoing Connection Attempts: 5
Incoming Connection Attempts: 5
Failed Connection Attempts: 0
Successfully Established Conns: 10
Success Ratio: 100%

Network Adapters Information 
[blank]

Detail

All processes (system, svchost.exe, services.exe, lsass.exe, svchost.exe, svchost.exe, svchost.exe, wmpnetwk.exe, winint.exe) give their PIDs, and Established/Half Open/Incoming columns all have 0's. Process Information: Mem Usage, I/O Read, VM Size, I/O Write all blank.

Patch

Dunno what this is. Both Apply buttons are grayed out, nothing to do here.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*



michael747 said:


> Change the user control settings to never notify to install.
> control panel\user accounts\change user account control settings
> 
> run program again


My user account is already set up this way. I wasn't getting installation notifications, I was getting error messages, so I don't know why you suggested this


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Bump. Need this fixed.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

So this morning I performed my "last resort" option and reformatted and reinstalled Windows... I was relieved that I would get this issue behind me. But, I boot back up into a fresh reinstall and I still have no internet! All the same symptoms as before... 169 IP address, Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address error.

NEED HELP! I take classes year-round and make extra money by managing a local car dealership's online inventory... with no internet I'm losing money and grades. Only have had 1 unsuccessful response so far... TSF is failing  I'll even paypal someone a little $$ if they can figure this out for me.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*
> 
> Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.
> 
> In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
> 
> Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


I've done this already, it doesn't help.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Also I'm still getting the same error I was getting before when I perform netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

Is this relevant?


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Can someone even narrow down where the problem lies? Who should I even consider calling, the motherboard manufacturer, Microsoft, my ISP? I don't see how there can be a problem with any of these... yet, there's a problem somewhere.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Hello,

You may try these recommendations in this order:

1.) Disable any Security or Firewall Software? Do you have one installed that's maybe expired?

2.) Disable IPv6

3.) Disable DHCP broadcast flag. Just on click on the Fix It Tool button.

4.) Disable the IP Helper Service from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services

Update please.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*



2xgrump said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may try these recommendations in this order:
> 
> 1.) Disable any Security or Firewall Software? Do you have one installed that's maybe expired?


Well, since I reinstalled Windows to try to fix this, I have nothing installed. And I turned off the Windows Firewall, as I always do. So no security/firewall software.



> 2.) Disable IPv6


Already tried this, doesn't help.



> 3.) Disable DHCP broadcast flag. Just on click on the Fix It Tool button.


Well, since I have no internet on the affected computer, I obviously can't click on the Fix It button  But I followed the registry editing instructions. There were 3 IDs, I edited the first one assuming that would correspond to Local Area Connection (1) which I'm connected to right now. Anyways, I rebooted and no change.



> 4.) Disable the IP Helper Service from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services


Already tried this previously, no change.



> Update please.


Still stuck :upset:


----------



## 2xg

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Have you tried assigning Manual IP or Public DNS's?

Edit: Just read your previous post regarding assigning Static IP and didn't work.

Have you tried tinkering around the settings of your Network Adapter from Device Manager?
How about changing the Network Adapter?


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*



2xgrump said:


> Have you tried assigning Manual IP?


Yes, I detailed this in the first post. I'm not 100% sure that I'm doing this correctly since I've never set a manual IP when there's no router involved, however I just copy the info over from my netbook which I can connect to the internet with into my main PC's manual configuration (altering the IP address by a number so there's no conflictions). Like I stated previously, this causes the internet to automatically fail (no "searching" and invalid IP address error) and gives a generic "Troubleshooting couldn't determine the cause of the problem" or whatever it says.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*



2xgrump said:


> Edit: Just read your previous post regarding assigning Static IP and didn't work.
> 
> Have you tried tinkering around the settings of your Network Adapter from Device Manager?
> How about changing the Network Adapter?


I'm not sure what tinkering should be done. I've updated the drivers a bunch, starting from the generic Windows 7 driver from a fresh install to the latest nForce drivers.

I don't really have a spare NIC lying around and I don't really want to spend the money to troubleshoot this. I just called EVGA and she said it was highly unlikely to be caused from my adapter since Windows determines it to be working correctly, and it's completely functioning outside of retrieving a valid IP address. Next I'm waiting for a callback from my ISP and then after that I'm expecting a short call to Windows while someone refers me back to someone else I already called. At that point I guess I'll purchase a new NIC. :4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

If you're really desperate for now, just to get on line, try Ubuntu, you don't have to completely install it. It shd pick up your Network Adapter. Download it and put in on a USB device and install in your computer for now. Just an option for you.


> Please help ASAP, I need internet back on my main PC asap for work/school, 24+ hours has already been way too long! I'm completely out of ideas...


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Have you also run out of ideas to actually correct the problem on the Win7 PC?


----------



## michael747

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

If you reformatted and still can't connect, (hardware)
ping 127.0.0.1 if you dont lose any packets you tcp/ip 
software and drivers are fine.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

pinging 127.0.0.1 = 0% packetloss.

I contacted my ISP and they said that my computer is requesting and is being given an IP address. She said my options are to buy a new NIC or pay $45 for a service call. She said during the service call all the guy is going to do is connect another computer, receive an internet connection, blame my computer and leave. However the lady from EVGA said it can't be an NIC issue. I think this is further supported by the fact that my network controller is actually requesting an IP address from the DHCP. Is it possible to have a problem with my network controller where it a) shows as working properly under devices b) lights up when an ethernet cable is plugged in c) detects a cable d) seems to perform every function besides actually obtaining a working IP address?

Probably going to head over to Best Buy to buy a new card to see if that helps, but they're kinda far away and I might not be able to get over there until tomorrow  ugh.


----------



## Reiker

*Re: PLEASE HELP Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP address - no internet W*

Well, I bit the bullet and went out to Best Buy to buy a replacement network adapter. And now I can connect to the internet through it. Even though everyone (including myself) was convinced that nothing was wrong with the original NIC. Ah well. Thanks to everyone who responded to this to help out.


----------



## MiRaleigh

I had the identical problem and tried all of the same fixes (reboot, reset, update driver, roll back, manually set ip address, disable/enable connection, etc. etc. etc.). I too am convinced my NIC is fine and did not want to replace it! Turns out my SECOND call to my ISP yielded the fix! I know you have solved your problem months ago, but reading this thread was a lifeline for me the last two days (THANK YOU!!), so I will post what may be one possible solution for the next wayward soul!

And it was quite simple: Open Internet Explorer and go to Tools_Internet Options_Connections(tab). Then hit the LAN Settings button. Make sure that "Automatically Detect Settings" is checked and that nothing else is checked. Once this little box was checked off - my internet roared back to life after 2 days and many hours of frustration. I hope this helps someone!!


----------

